# Furry Transformation



## AlienkittyII (Aug 11, 2009)

If it was possible to be turned into the furry you wish to be, would you do it?

My answer is absolutely.


----------



## CathoraGal (Aug 11, 2009)

Nope.
Wow, that was easy.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 11, 2009)

If it's entirely my decision what gets thrown into the fucked up human-animal mix, and the government wouldn't try to tear my guts out to study me,
sure.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't know, but I don't think so.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes.
For sure.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 11, 2009)

ikal;fjasdf


THESE THREADS AGAIN.

And I thought they were gone. DDDD:


----------



## Tycho (Aug 11, 2009)

STOP MAKING THESE KINDS OF THREADS

STOP IT

STOP IT DAMN YOU


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 11, 2009)

Tycho said:


> STOP MAKING THESE KINDS OF THREADS
> 
> STOP IT
> 
> STOP IT DAMN YOU



Hey tycho, if you one day met your fursona, would you have sex with it?


----------



## JerJer (Aug 11, 2009)

:V FURRIES


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 11, 2009)

Why don't you just ignore them or not post?

It's just that simple, let people express themselves and their thoughts.

Fuck sake.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 11, 2009)

I WOULD BUT ONLY IF I HAD AWESOME SUPADUPA POWERS AND 2 PENISES AND COULD SHOOT LASERS FROM MY EYES AND I WOULD KILL ALL THE HYOOMANS AND LIVE IN PEACE WIT THE ANIMALS FOREVARRR


----------



## AlienkittyII (Aug 11, 2009)

Tycho said:


> STOP MAKING THESE KINDS OF THREADS
> 
> STOP IT
> 
> STOP IT DAMN YOU


 


Ticon said:


> ikal;fjasdf
> 
> 
> THESE THREADS AGAIN.
> ...


 

I have a good reason for posting this actually.


----------



## JerJer (Aug 11, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> Why don't you just ignore them or not post?
> 
> It's just that simple, let people express themselves and their thoughts.
> 
> Fuck sake.



Cause FURRIES :U


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 11, 2009)

What's wrong with Furries?


----------



## JerJer (Aug 11, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> What's wrong with Furries?



Furries raped my parents and killed my best friend CHAUD. 

Also, Furries are the reason furries can't have nice things.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm going to have to go with a big fat "No."  Here, have some variety.


----------



## JerJer (Aug 11, 2009)

NO, I don't want to be a furry. ;~;


----------



## Attaman (Aug 11, 2009)

wolfclaw said:


> NO, I don't want to be a furry. ;~;



Unfortunately, all of us "no"-ers are going to be dead by day's end (along with about 90% of those who say "yes") as some of the Furries turn into god-like beings, wipe the Earth clean of life, then start an internal monologue about how they saved the universe and did a good thing killing all the Hyoomans.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 11, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Hey tycho, if you one day met your fursona, would you have sex with it?



Fuck yes, I would fuck it until it passed out from exertion and then I would f- uh, I mean, THAT'S A RETARDED QUESTION




AlienkittyII said:


> I have a good reason for posting this actually.



I highly doubt that.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 11, 2009)

HUMANS ARE APE DISGUSTING


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 11, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Here, have some variety.


That first link made me lol really fucking hard.


----------



## JerJer (Aug 11, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Unfortunately, all of us "no"-ers are going to be dead by day's end (along with about 90% of those who say "yes") as some of the Furries turn into god-like beings, wipe the Earth clean of life, then start an internal monologue about how they saved the universe and did a good thing killing all the Hyoomans.



Oh god, us poor no-goers. DAMN THOSE GOD-LIKE BEINGS FROM THE NETHER-REGIONS OF THIS PLANET!


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 11, 2009)

Why are people on a *Furry* forum if they don't like *Furry *fandom?


----------



## AlienkittyII (Aug 11, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> Why are people on a *Furry* forum if they don't like *Furry *fandom?


 
I would like to know that answer too.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 11, 2009)

Repetitive topic is repetitive.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 11, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> I have a good reason for posting this actually.





Tycho said:


> I highly doubt that.



I'm going to make a prediction. Some time in the not too distant future....



			
				AlienkittyII said:
			
		

>


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 11, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> Why are people on a *Furry* forum if they don't like *Furry *fandom?



Because of furfags who have to make repetitive topics such as "If you could would you become, X, or Y your fursona". :V


Thanks for adding to the cancer OP.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 11, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> Why are people on a *Furry* forum if they don't like *Furry *fandom?


 So wait, if someone don't want to give up their humanity or is willing to recognize the Furry Fandom has flaws and not try to sugar-coat them, they don't like the fandom?


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 11, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> Why are people on a *Furry* forum if they don't like *Furry *fandom?



It's like... Fight Club, and the guy going to therapy sessions.

Yeah.


----------



## JerJer (Aug 11, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Repetitive topic is repetitive.



Indeed.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 11, 2009)

Attaman said:


> So wait, if someone don't want to give up their humanity or is willing to recognize the Furry Fandom has flaws and not try to sugar-coat them, they don't like the fandom?



This isn't a flaw in the fandom really is it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 11, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> Why are people on a *Furry* forum if they don't like *Furry *fandom?


You have to like everything about the furry fandom and the furries that inhabit it, in order to like some of it?

... What?


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 11, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> You have to like everything about the furry fandom and the furries that inhabit it, in order to like some of it?
> 
> ... What?



By his logic, that means you should like every sick and twisted fetish important in the fandom, including the people into it.

It makes perfect sense!! :V


----------



## JerJer (Aug 11, 2009)

You see, it's questions like these that make me regret ever joining this fandom 6 years ago. .___.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 11, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> You have to like everything about the furry fandom and the furries that inhabit it, in order to like some of it?
> 
> ... What?



That wasn't about the fandom itself, but about people being negative to other peoples thoughts and idea's towards it.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 11, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> This isn't a flaw in the fandom really is it.


  ... I am hoping you're stating hypothetical question threads are not the a flaw, and not the wanting to kill all the Hyoomans bit.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 11, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> That wasn't about the fandom itself, but about people being negative to other peoples thoughts and idea's towards it.



And?

Furries are human, it is in our nature to question things such as repetitive topics because we have too many of them.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 11, 2009)

We are furries, we should accept all!!

So lets all accept the Zoofags, Peodofags, Infantiles, Diaperfags, etc...etc. :V


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 11, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> We are furries, we should accept all!!
> 
> So lets all accept the Zoofags, Peodofags, Infantiles, Diaperfags, etc...etc. :V



No not everything, but we're not talking about those things are we.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 11, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> That wasn't about the fandom itself, but about people being negative to other peoples thoughts and idea's towards it.


That should be expected, with ANYTHING.
People have conflicting opinions.
Furry isn't the magical "We will never disagree about anything, or call anything out as bullshit, ever." exception.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 11, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> No not everything, but we're not talking about those things are we.



Yes, You said that we are furries and we shouldn't criticize our own.

We do have members like that hiding in the fandom. By that logic, we should accept them.

:V


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 11, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> That should be expected, with ANYTHING.
> People have conflicting opinions.
> Furry isn't the magical "We will never disagree about anything, or call anything out as bullshit, ever." exception.



I'm not saying agree with everything, but if it's not about the subject or you don't like it just..

oh I give up. I didn't want to argue.

I'll just say, sorry AlienkittyII.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 11, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> I'm not saying agree with everything, but if it's not about the subject or you don't like it just..
> 
> oh I give up. I didn't want to argue.
> 
> I'll just say, sorry AlienkittyII.


As far as I saw, all the criticism was relevant to the subject.

And only naive children follow the "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all" shit.
Reality doesn't work that way. Life isn't all asspats and cupcakes.


----------



## X (Aug 11, 2009)

there is a hypnosis type thing that tricks your mind into thinking you are a furry (only works with some people though, so no guarantees.)

here's a link if you want to try it, its around 32 minuites long, so make sure you have a lot of time.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q7ZIGQPX


----------



## AlienkittyII (Aug 11, 2009)

wolfclaw said:


> You see, it's questions like these that make me regret ever joining this fandom 6 years ago. .___.


 


MaNiac said:


> I'm not saying agree with everything, but if it's not about the subject or you don't like it just..
> 
> oh I give up. I didn't want to argue.
> 
> I'll just say, sorry AlienkittyII.


 
It's cool. This sort of thing is inevitable.


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 11, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Life isn't all asspats and cupcakes.



I loved this more than anything else I read on here. 
;D


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 11, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> It's like... Fight Club, and the guy going to therapy sessions.
> 
> Yeah.



First rule of Fight Club: You *don't* talk about fight club.

Also, What? Another one? I already gave a really good answer to this, so SEARCH MY DAMN POSTS!

Oh, and without going into the caveats,

Yes.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 11, 2009)

Meanwhile, off in the land of people trying to get back to the subject of this thread:

Yes, but only if I got the Tardis as well. Then I could flitter about the universe and not worry about things.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 11, 2009)

overdone topic is overdone :3 

Though, if it was normal.. I'd do it. I don't wanna be a freak though


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 11, 2009)

Back on topic.

Despite the behavior of the normal hyoomans toward me, yes. I'd even create a sanctuary for others. Hopefully it won't start an ethnic war.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 11, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> If it was possible to be turned into the furry you wish to be, would you do it?
> 
> My answer is absolutely.


 If it was possible to kill you the way I wished to, I would do it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 11, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Reality doesn't work that way. Life isn't all asspats and cupcakes.


 
O.O

NO FUCKING WAY!?!!?


----------



## Attaman (Aug 11, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Hopefully it won't start an ethnic war.


  You do realize the Furries are the ones 99% likely to start it, yes?

"This just in, a Wolf / Dragon / Demon hybrid has razed the town of Cleveland to the ground.  In bodies, the creature wrote "Death to the Human Scum of the Earth".  So far no military force has been able to approach a kilometer of the creature without being instantly immolated."


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 11, 2009)

Attaman said:


> You do realize the Furries are the ones 99% likely to start it, yes?
> 
> "This just in, a Wolf / Dragon / Demon hybrid has razed the town of Cleveland to the ground.  In bodies, the creature wrote "Death to the Human Scum of the Earth".  So far no military force has been able to approach a kilometer of the creature without being instantly immolated."


furry hitler


----------



## Asswings (Aug 12, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> furry hitler



You rang?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 12, 2009)

Ticon said:


> You rang?


 You have too many rainbows to be hitler.


----------



## Nakhi (Aug 12, 2009)

Pointless thread is pointless

This has been done way too many times.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 12, 2009)

sometimes i swear these forums are a vent for PMS or something
you make foxy sad


----------



## jagdwolf (Aug 12, 2009)

in a nanosecond or something shorter if possible


----------



## Seas (Aug 12, 2009)

Lol at all the angry comments in here.

So, opening new threads on the subject is bad, because others have had a discussuion about it eariler, and replying is old threads ("necroing") is bad, just because.
Basically what you want is banning people from expressing their opinion on the subject, who weren't registered at the time these topics were active?

Hey guys I have an idea! Let's stop new FPS games from being made, and also frown at people who play older ones because the genre is overplayed!


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 12, 2009)

Same thing I say every time  
yes.
I luv genetic manipulation.:-D


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 12, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> Lol at all the angry comments in here.
> 
> So, opening new threads on the subject is bad, because others have had a discussuion about it eariler, and replying is old threads ("necroing") is bad, just because.
> Basically what you want is banning people from expressing their opinion on the subject, who weren't registered at the time these topics were active?
> ...



I agree, no more fps games


----------



## Shino (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmm, I've got a great seat for when this thread goes up in a fireball gets locked!

Anywho, in a feeble attempt to get back on topic:

Yes, absoloutely, in a heartbeat. Course, I'm making the assumption that I wouldn't be immediately carted away for dissection. Still, I think it'd be absoloutely awesome. Hell, just having a tail to wag would be worth it.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 12, 2009)

It surprises me that so many people here wouldn't want to be furry even if they are in the furry fandon. I would say yes if teh humans wouldn't experiment on me and all that crap.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 12, 2009)

VengeanceZ said:


> It surprises me that so many people here wouldn't want to be furry even if they are in the furry fandon.


  Does the average Trekkie pine to be a Klingon?  Same thing.  



> I would say yes if teh humans wouldn't experiment on me and all that crap.


  Again, since the OP made it "Furry you _wish_ to be", humans have a good deal more to worry about in this scenario than the Furries.  Humans aren't going to be the ones given multi-thousand year lifespans with enough magical power to casually energize New York for the next fifty years.


----------



## Redregon (Aug 12, 2009)

not unless i could shift back and forth from human to feline at will... 

i would rather not have to live with a permanent fur coat... though winter would be awesome, summer would be hellish.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You have too many rainbows to be hitler.



Only the tail~

I'm mostly yellow feathers. :3


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> Lol at all the angry comments in here.
> 
> So, opening new threads on the subject is bad, because others have had a discussuion about it eariler, and replying is old threads ("necroing") is bad, just because.
> Basically what you want is banning people from expressing their opinion on the subject, who weren't registered at the time these topics were active?



It is a RETARDED topic of discussion, as are MOST "what if" hypothetical questions.  This happens to be even more outlandish and unrealistic than most "what ifs".  Hey guys, what if you could shoot lasers from your nipples and spit flaming gobs of napalm?



Seastalker said:


> Hey guys I have an idea! Let's stop new FPS games from being made, and also frown at people who play older ones because the genre is overplayed!



*shrug* OK.  I suck at them anyway.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Aug 12, 2009)

If it's possible, sure, I'll think about it. Might be more expensive and nerve-wrecking to deal with than being a human, but somebody should make a difference.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 12, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Hey guys, what if you could shoot lasers from your nipples and spit flaming gobs of napalm?



BRB MAKIN A THREAD.

Lawl.


----------



## flamingosrule (Aug 13, 2009)

I would do it. It is something that I have wanted to do for a long time.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 13, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> I would like to know that answer too.


 
Does it really matter?


----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 14, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Hey guys, what if you could shoot lasers from your nipples and spit flaming gobs of napalm?


 
KID! I would be SO happy! Imagine all the people I could KILL!!!

Back off topic - 

Hey, for you people posting anger posts to this, it's an ideal for people just to find out other peoples responses according to the question and have a bit of a conversation about it, not to listen to your bawwing which for some reason you go out of your way to read stuff you hate anyway, and then troll about how it's wasting your time. Shut up and do something more constructive with your time!

Back on topic -

Lol, I'd love to be my fursona, with the exception of a lack of facial expression and inability to cry, I'd be all for it!!!


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 14, 2009)

Tycho said:


> It is a RETARDED topic of discussion, as are MOST "what if" hypothetical questions. This happens to be even more outlandish and unrealistic than most "what ifs". Hey guys, what if you could shoot lasers from your nipples and spit flaming gobs of napalm?
> 
> *shrug* OK. I suck at them anyway.


 

Lol you know you wanna shoot rainbows out of your ass


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 14, 2009)

This thread is weird.


----------



## S@ndy K1tty (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree with Redregon. Back and forth would be a lot easier. I remember that old Tales From The Crypt episode where they were able to genetically mix animals with humans. I wouldn't mind a tail grafted on me.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 14, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Hey guys, what if you could shoot lasers from your nipples and spit flaming gobs of napalm?


?


----------



## Dahguns (Aug 14, 2009)

hey regardless of who I am...as long as my mind stays existential i can care less....i would decline from such transformation just because my mind wouldn't change for there is no point...and im finally getting used to this body why would i want it to change?


----------



## vourok (Aug 22, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yes, You said that we are furries and we shouldn't criticize our own.
> 
> We do have members like that hiding in the fandom. By that logic, we should accept them.
> 
> :V


 Is ":V" your signature or something?


----------



## Miles_Rose (Aug 22, 2009)

My answer is also absolutely :3


----------



## ivanstrelok (Aug 22, 2009)

maybe,if i can go back to my actual form when i want,i dont think i would get tired of being an anthro but,you never know


----------



## Runefox (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, aside from the whole "not this again" business, I'd have to say "maybe, if I felt like it". Nothing would really change, except for the addition of one or more tails, fur (which I'm sure is difficult to keep clean), and a muzzle that would make certain things rather difficult (I'd guess the traditional kiss goes out the window, and I have to wonder how one would drink from a normal glass).

Practicality would be pretty low.

Cool factor might be high initially.

Wow factor would continue to be high.

Maintenance cost and in terms of time investment would be massive. Plus, fleas have something to latch onto.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

It wouldn't be fun if I was the only one.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 22, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> If it's entirely my decision what gets thrown into the fucked up human-animal mix, and the government wouldn't try to tear my guts out to study me,
> sure.


 


I responded to a thread like this very recently, except that one was "a scientific way to do it, and you could die in the process" version of the question. This looks like a standard "poof" variety. In this case, yes. I definitly would, assuming I could have all the abilities and physical prowess of my fursona. If it was just a cosmetic change, then I would probably have to think about it. And then there is the social reaction. And having difficulty drinking out of glasses. And all other kinds of problems. If I can become my ideal fursona, hell yes--there would be no question about it. If I would only end up looking like a fox...well, I think I'd probably not do it.

As for the government trying to rip my guts out, they can go fuck themselves. I'm fine with the way my internal organs are right now, thank you very much, and I would not change my mind about that even if I had fur.


EDIT: And if it were a District 9-style transformation--well, I'd better be getting those abilities I mentioned, or I'll be ultra-pissed.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 22, 2009)

Attaman said:


> ?


 

Fuckin' classic Attaman.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 22, 2009)

Attaman said:


> You do realize the Furries are the ones 99% likely to start it, yes?
> 
> "This just in, a Wolf / Dragon / Demon hybrid has razed the town of Cleveland to the ground. In bodies, the creature wrote "Death to the Human Scum of the Earth". So far no military force has been able to approach a kilometer of the creature without being instantly immolated."


 

This is also classic Attaman. If there are going to be furry terrorists, there will sure as hell be furry counter-terrorists.


----------



## TDK (Aug 22, 2009)

Vatz said:


> This is also classic Attaman. If there are going to be furry terrorists, there will sure as hell be furry counter-terrorists.



Lika a Furry CTU? I could def see a wolf Jack Bauer tearin' that hybrids ass up.

And no I wouldn't want to become a bi-pedal weasel, I would have to cut holes in my jeans for the tail, not be able to wear my sneakers, and have people constantly trying to pop me with sharp objects. Fuck that life.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 22, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> Lika a Furry CTU? I could def see a wolf Jack Bauer tearin' that hybrids ass up.
> 
> And no I wouldn't want to become a bi-pedal weasel, I would have to cut holes in my jeans for the tail, not be able to wear my sneakers, and have people constantly trying to pop me with sharp objects. Fuck that life.


 

More like one of those CT detachements from Counter-Strike, minus the helmets. You know, the ones that actually formulate plans. Not the ones that act like an army of Leeroy Jenkinses.

And as for not wearing shoes? Faukes have humanoid legs and arms, which means humanoid feet and hands. That takes care of that.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 22, 2009)

vourok said:


> Is ":V" your signature or something?



:V


----------



## Wildside (Aug 23, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Well, aside from the whole "not this again" business, I'd have to say "maybe, if I felt like it". Nothing would really change, except for the addition of one or more tails, fur (which I'm sure is difficult to keep clean), and a muzzle that would make certain things rather difficult (I'd guess the traditional kiss goes out the window, and I have to wonder how one would drink from a normal glass).
> 
> Practicality would be pretty low.
> 
> ...



STOP MAKING ME LOL. XD 


Back on dA I used to have a fursona based off of Bloody Roar. Instead of being one permanently I would rather shift between human and fur form. That way you have the best of both worlds. 

Also, the first thing I'd do if I could transform into my fursona is go to middle of the park, sit down in a nice comfy spot, and let children pet my head. d:


----------



## Vatz (Aug 23, 2009)

Wildside said:


> STOP MAKING ME LOL. XD
> 
> 
> Back on dA I used to have a fursona based off of Bloody Roar. Instead of being one permanently I would rather shift between human and fur form. That way you have the best of both worlds.
> ...


 
I've always wanted to change permanently, rather than switching back and forth. Anyone who really cared about me would (hopefully) understand, and as for society in general, I can just pack up and go find some abandoned corner of the world (according to M. Brooks, there are a lot more than anyone thinks). There I could use the Internet to keep up with current events, and just live my life out in solitude. If I had to go back to society for some reason, then so be it.

And as for sitting in the park? I would do that all the time. Grab a book, make a sandwich, grab a Coke, and just listen to music while people stared at me. Maybe I'd wave at them or something--offer to share my sandwich with someone. Then just ignore them and watch the clouds pass overhead. Peaceful. Care-free. Ready at any moment to run in the event the government shows up. Oh yeah, I'd carry a gun around too, just in case.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 23, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Well, aside from the whole "not this again" business, I'd have to say "maybe, if I felt like it". Nothing would really change, except for the addition of one or more tails, fur (which I'm sure is difficult to keep clean), and a muzzle that would make certain things rather difficult (I'd guess the traditional kiss goes out the window, and I have to wonder how one would drink from a normal glass).
> 
> Practicality would be pretty low.
> 
> ...


 




You know, I think that those problems would be marginal compared to the enjoyment I'd get. Drinking might be a problem, but my fursona doesn't have a long floppy tounge, so kissing is still pretty simple (sans the muzzle).


----------



## Runefox (Aug 23, 2009)

Vatz said:


> You know, I think that those problems would be marginal compared to the enjoyment I'd get. Drinking might be a problem, but my fursona doesn't have a long floppy tounge, so kissing is still pretty simple (sans the muzzle).



I suppose, but then you've got to worry about things like the violet gland as I see your fursona is a "faukes", not to mention smelling of wet dog when it rains. The extra layer of insulation might make it extremely hot during the summertime - So much so that wearing clothing might be unbearable, even though it would still probably be considered pretty indecent to walk around nude in fur. Then there's shedding. And awkward ears if you want to use headphones (even ear buds).

Basically, for it to work, you'd need enough of society to also be anthros in order to have these needs taken care of properly. I'm also kind of not catching on to the sort of enjoyment you'd be referring to. Surely just being an anthro wouldn't be that glorious that none of its negative traits are a factor?

</buzz killington>


----------



## Midna (Aug 23, 2009)

yep...
if it were a reptile


----------



## Runefox (Aug 23, 2009)

Midna said:


> yep...
> if it were a reptile



Then you'd have to worry about regulating your body heat all the time.

</buzz killington>


----------



## Wildside (Aug 23, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Then you'd have to worry about regulating your body heat all the time.
> 
> </buzz killington>



I'd be happy not to be anything aquatic, they'd have a hell of alot harder time just staying in public for long periods of time. And no matter what I'd become, I'd never walk around anywhere with a fish bowl filled with water on my head. |: 


Bird>Fox/canine>reptile>fish


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

But what if you were a fire breathing reptile?


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

But what if you were a fire breathing reptile?


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 24, 2009)

Transdogrification ala Road Rovers. Most children take a liking to me when suited up and was the highlight of local parade coverage. The furry mutagen episode about the Gotham U. outcasts messing about with the manbat formula was rather scary. Were I the fox guy college student, it would be more productive to set up gigs at children's parties. You can make up to $200/hr telling stories and presenting gifts. At least that's what a mascot service charges. Cheering up sick kids in the hospital too and build up a good rep and create a demand for you and like individuals. Being a villian and taking on the Batman pays few dividends and you wind up in a cage of sorts. Too warm during daylight? Then take a nap in the den and operate at night.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 24, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I suppose, but then you've got to worry about things like the violet gland as I see your fursona is a "faukes"


 
Violet gland? What the hell are you _talking_ about? I don't know if anyone has ever used the term "Faukes" before I have, but I'm talking about an alien species I invented, and as far as I am concerned, there is only _ONE _kind of Faukes.

As for the other problems...
Wet dog smell--doesn't bother _me_.
Too hot for clothes--I'd just go commando, like soldiers did in Somalia.
Shedding--I'd have to be careful about that, though.
Awkward ears--I'll just have to find some other way of listening to music. And don't mention hats, because I will either wear a bandana or just no head covering at all. Hoods, I can just flatten my ears against my head (a lot like animals do if they hear noise behind them).

And as for why I would enjoy it--I've given it a lot of thought, and I'm basically thinking of reasons that I can't really explain. As for a giant community of anthros, I'm fine with living alone...or in a human neighborhood/apartment complex. The trick is to get on the good side of the locals--for example, offering to help with things like moving in/out, cleaning, watching kids (although I doubt anyone would leave their kids with me), and even yardwork. After a while, I would (most likely) become at least grudgingly accepted. I have thought of all this.

And I _still_ have no idea what the hell a "purple gland" is. Like I said, I'm thinking of _my _Faukish people...not some obscure something-or-other.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 24, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Violet gland? What the hell are you _talking_ about? I don't know if anyone has ever used the term "Faukes" before I have, but I'm talking about an alien species I invented, and as far as I am concerned, there is only _ONE _kind of Faukes.



Well, here's a pretty decent explanation of what a violet gland is.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The violet gland or supracaudal gland is an important gland located on the upper surface of the tail of certain mammals, including European badgers and canids such as foxes, wolves the domestic dog,[1][2] as well as the domestic cat.[3] It is used for intra species signalling, scent marking, and contributes to the strong odor of foxes in particular. Although it secretes a mixture of volatile terpenes similar to those produced by violets (hence the name), the chemicals are produced in much greater quantity than in flowers and the resulting strong smell can be quite unpleasant. Like many other mammalian secretion glands, the violet gland consists of modified sweat glands and sebaceous glands.
> 
> ...
> 
> In foxes, the violet gland is found on the upper surface of the tail, at roughly one-third of the tail's length from the body, and measures about 25 by 7.5 millimeters in red foxes. Due to its role in steroid hormone metabolism (and possibly production), foxes cannot be "de-scented" by removing this gland. For unknown reasons, the gland's secretions are fluorescent in ultraviolet light; this may result from the presence of carotenoids.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 24, 2009)

I probably would if it didn't look dumb


----------



## Vatz (Aug 24, 2009)

*reads description*

...

That's just fuckin' terrific, Rune. I bet that no one except you thought of that.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 24, 2009)

Vatz said:


> *reads description*
> 
> ...
> 
> That's just fuckin' terrific, Rune. I bet that no one except you thought of that.



XD Me = Wet blanket.

Hey, at least it fluoresces under ultraviolet light! That's pretty awesome, right?

My major "thing" here is that people don't tend to think through what it would mean to be an anthro. If they're totally prepared for all this, then that's great. But it's a relatively huge departure from everyday human life. Perhaps that's part of the appeal. Again, personally, I guess it would depend on whether or not I felt I could deal with those sorts of things and whether or not I were alone in the venture (and also assuming I've got control over what the end result is/looks like).


----------



## Vatz (Aug 24, 2009)

Runefox said:


> XD Me = Wet blanket.


 

And me = Don't really care about the violet gland. I don't think we humans have them, and Faukes are actually mostly human when it comes to physiology. Think "the best of both worlds".
If the blanket's wet, I'll just throw it in the dryer . That's right. I thought about it and remembered what I had in mind for my aliens.


----------



## Wildside (Aug 24, 2009)

I am assuming that there are more anthros in the world than just yourself when you are given this decision. Who says you're the only person who can transform/is a furry? There could be furs walking around openly in the streets without anyone noticing a difference. 

But I have been wondering since the topic started...Will the president be a furry? Or will furs have a completely different president all together? o:


----------



## Runefox (Aug 24, 2009)

"Presidents" and other political leaders are not elected per-race, but per-region, so no, there wouldn't be a "furry president" alongside the normal president. Chances of a furry becoming president are also very slim, considering what the chances of a black man or a woman becoming president were until Obama and in some alternate universe, Hillary Clinton. This may differ in other parts of the world; However, no matter how level-headed and concise an anthro may be, they are still a race separate from the norm, and there will be stigma attached to that. Now, if you were to purchase an old anti-aircraft platform offshore in international waters and declare it a country, _then_ maybe there'd be a separate political climate for anthros, but only within that small sphere of influence.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 24, 2009)

Ticon said:


> You rang?


 
Get's into a vintage DDR parade uniform. Joins Ticon at the goosestep boogaloo.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 25, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Chances of a furry becoming president are also very slim, considering what the chances of a black man or a woman becoming president were until Obama and in some alternate universe, Hillary Clinton. \.


 

Obama isn't technically black. He's half-black.

As for having an anti-air platform in the Atlantic, I think that it's a lot better than an underwater city (and I know that from experience). Bioshock IRL, anyone? Didn't think so.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes, I would happily get gutted to be my mechanical fursona.
And that is not sarcasm.  ^^

But, really, super-repetitive thread. o.o


----------



## Vatz (Aug 25, 2009)

Glitch said:


> But, really, super-repetitive thread. o.o


 

I don't care. I enjoy posting replies to this kind of thread.

Really people, I still don't see the problem with repetitive threads or necroed threads. People bring them up because they find them interesting topics.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 25, 2009)

Maybe, but how?


----------



## Glitch (Aug 25, 2009)

Vatz said:


> I don't care. I enjoy posting replies to this kind of thread.
> 
> Really people, I still don't see the problem with repetitive threads or necroed threads. People bring them up because they find them interesting topics.



Good point.
Not nearly as annoying as some out there.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 25, 2009)

FoxPhantom said:


> Maybe, but how?



Magic.  :0


----------



## Avan Wolf (Aug 26, 2009)

Heh, why not? ^^


----------



## krystalsfan (Aug 27, 2009)

Of course I would. It would be all worth it.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 27, 2009)

I'd rather own my fursona as a pet. Who wouldn't want a Keeshond that can also talk and be a hippie?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 27, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I'd rather own my fursona as a pet. Who wouldn't want a Keeshond that can also talk and be a hippie?


I'd rather have a dog that's easier to brush, no offense. x3


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Didnt alienkitty2 quit?


----------



## AlienkittyII (Aug 29, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Didnt alienkitty2 quit?



  I did. and now I am back to haunt u guys forever jk XD


----------



## robdadragon (Aug 30, 2009)

i would for sure... sometimes dreaming it doesnt cut it


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Hells yes, Come on Crazy wolf from another planet that slips in and out of reality as if on a perma trip... Sign me up.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 4, 2009)

Brinster said:


> Hells yes, Come on Crazy wolf from another planet that slips in and out of reality as if on a perma trip... Sign me up.



what? :/



robdadragon said:


> i would for sure... sometimes dreaming it doesnt cut it


 
likewise


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 4, 2009)

Society is not ready.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 4, 2009)

ONLY if I could change back. 

then absolutely.

otherwise.. meh.. no probably not. 

I dont know that my boss would like me getting fur all over things at work.. and it'd probably be pretty hot in business wear. 

plus if you're the only one.... you'd be a carnival side show.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 4, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Society is not ready.


  I don't know about you, but I got my inflatable raft ready.  Along with my man-portable generator and pole-mounted Chainsaw.  All I need now is a gunner and provision provider.


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 4, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Society is not ready.


There in lies the fun of it.
It be an interesting change of pace if nothing else.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 4, 2009)

Im tired of this mortal coil for one, but I dont see where becoming a kitsune for real would help me out, as even foxes need to eat.  It would be good in other repsects as judging humans would be so much easier.

I wouldnt worry abo0ut the government much, most of kitsune are usually busy bothering them especially.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 4, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> ONLY if I could change back.
> 
> then absolutely.
> 
> ...


 

All of those are problems...you know, I wonder why everyone says they would only become their fursona if they could change back, but you know what? I would rather have a permanent change. As for the other problems, I don't have a job that really requires formal wear too often. And finally, I would actually initially enjoy being alone, but after a while, I would probably retreat to the seclusion of a remote location.


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeppers


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 4, 2009)

Vatz said:


> All of those are problems...you know, I wonder why everyone says they would only become their fursona if they could change back, but you know what? I would rather have a permanent change. As for the other problems, I don't have a job that really requires formal wear too often. And finally, I would actually initially enjoy being alone, but after a while, I would probably retreat to the seclusion of a remote location.



well.. I mean if I could  become my fursona.. I might play around with that for.. maybe a few days before the clogged drains and excess shampoo and LOOOONG hair drying sessions became a real pain. Not to mention fishing your tail through a hole in your pants and having to direct it out of a chair when you sit... plus if you inherit the characteristics of the fur.. you'd have increased sense of smell, hearing.. things would seem really loud and smell really..well.. strong. 

I guess if I could try one or the other.. I'd rather try feral.


----------



## pixthor (Sep 4, 2009)

I would. The second I could, I would do it.


----------



## Barak (Sep 4, 2009)

Same Here

 I hate my Current Body...And im Alway actin like an anima


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 4, 2009)

people dont like it when you hump their legs. lol

I GUESS I kinda fit the fox behavior.. I live alone, have a wide territory that i'm rather possessive of, I eat a lot of chicken fruits etc. 

(no bugs or mice tho.. lol)


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 4, 2009)

Ticon said:


> You rang?


 
Requests _Goose Step Mama_ by *The Rutles*. "You've got nothing to eins, zwei, drei, vier."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up10Y4Y7RaM


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 5, 2009)

No mice?!?!? You should really try some Chocolate Mouse.  Its really good! ^.^

Im always onmt he border between the conflict of becoming a kitsune or whether or not I just want to be friends with some.  After all, I DO get nice meals from my mum, (I live alone as well so thats a big deal XD)


----------



## sexydesunigger (Sep 5, 2009)

I already share a spirit with wolves so why not become one


----------



## The Wave (Sep 5, 2009)

I would. I don't fucking care what other will think of my, it's never positive anyway. And I rarely have contact with people irl anyway, so I'll be kind of safe for the government (I hope).

So hell yeah, I would, if there are other people who transformed into furries.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 5, 2009)

if I wasn't the only one I'd be a lot more likely to do it... thats for sure. 

ya.. being the only one the govt would probably cut you open and see why you are what you are.. I actually wrote a story about that a LONG time ago.. called "inalienable" in which the argument was proposed that since they were no longer "human".. that human rights didn't apply.

course.. you know with animal activists (some who are crazy and others just concerned) pushing for animal rights.. that wouldn't hold water today... which is good! I'd have an army of peta moonbats protesting to free me lol.


----------



## Huntress (Sep 5, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> Lol at all the angry comments in here.
> 
> So, opening new threads on the subject is bad, because others have had a discussuion about it eariler, and replying is old threads ("necroing") is bad, just because.
> Basically what you want is banning people from expressing their opinion on the subject, who weren't registered at the time these topics were active?
> ...



I completely agree. Since every thread I go too is filled with all this negative crap about its been done already. Even if that is the case not everyone was part of these other discussions so if you already participated then just don't post.


Back on topic. I would in a heart beat become a furry.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 5, 2009)

Definitly.I would love to become my fursona.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 5, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> course.. you know with animal activists (some who are crazy and others just concerned) pushing for animal rights.. that wouldn't hold water today... which is good! I'd have an army of peta moonbats protesting to free me lol.


I'd say you're _much_ safer with the Government than PETA.  

Government:  Is likely just going to study you.  Dissection would wait until death of natural causes as they want to observe behavior changes, physical capabilities, mental processes, intelligence, etc.

PETA:  Says what they think is right for you, uses you as a figurehead, forgets about you five months later when President swats fly / they can no longer support you and they euthanize you to make room for other "desperate" Furries in need of shelter.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 5, 2009)

ack.. good points! 

they probably wouldn't like me being an omnivore either. 

Foxes aren't against eating meat. Not by a long shot. In fact their protein requirements are pretty high from what I recall.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 5, 2009)

........ We eat MEAT.  Hell yes were not against meat.
Hmmmm.... I would only become a Kitsune if I had three square meals fwaiting for me, Id probably have to enter service to Inari if that was to happen though 

Otherwise Id become a regular, and probably good burgular of food.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 6, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> well.. I mean if I could become my fursona.. I might play around with that for.. maybe a few days before the clogged drains and excess shampoo and LOOOONG hair drying sessions became a real pain. Not to mention fishing your tail through a hole in your pants and having to direct it out of a chair when you sit... plus if you inherit the characteristics of the fur.. you'd have increased sense of smell, hearing.. things would seem really loud and smell really..well.. strong.
> 
> I guess if I could try one or the other.. I'd rather try feral.


 

I thought of all that, too .
Instead of worrying about directing your tail out of a chair, just wrap it around to one side. Strong sense of smell and hearing--hell, I'm already half-insane because of the way Houston smells. It'll be nothing new. I already snap my head up if a sudden noise occurs, so I doubt that greater hearing would really change things (plus, there are good things about beter senses, too).  Hair-drying sessions? Men can use blow-dryers too, you know. Excess shampoo? Okay, I admit I didn't think of _that _one. As for going feral, do you mean running around in your birthday suit in the woods? If so, then woah :shock:. If not, then please elaborate.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 6, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I'd say you're _much_ safer with the Government than PETA.
> 
> Government: Is likely just going to study you. Dissection would wait until death of natural causes as they want to observe behavior changes, physical capabilities, mental processes, intelligence, etc.
> 
> PETA: Says what they think is right for you, uses you as a figurehead, forgets about you five months later when President swats fly / they can no longer support you and they euthanize you to make room for other "desperate" Furries in need of shelter.


 
For those who don't get it: Stay the fuck away from PETA. If they tried to put me in a shelter, I'd fill their asses with lead.

As for the government studying my behavior, I'd probably get sick of it pretty fast and retreat to Alaska or the Rocky Mountains and give a _trustworthy _person instructions to bury me somewhere remote after my death. Takes care of dissection problem.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 6, 2009)

by "feral" mean quadruped... ordinary.. blend in type. 

We have a few foxes around here so its probably possible to survive. Although the rednecks and their shotguns and ATVs may not be all that kind.. and it seems like the territories are taken lol. 


I mean sense of hearing in that things that seem too loud now, will REALLY seem too loud then. For instance, my neighbors cars.. if I can barely sleep through them now.. imagine having fox hearing. not only would I hear their cars, but their conversations as they get into them. (could be useful into trying to understand their minds tho.. if they have one.) 

the hairdryer thing is just time. I dont use one now lol, I air dry my hair, but wet fur stays wet for quite a while, even if you shake it off.. and if you do that.. well you get it everywhere. I guess staying in the shower to shake off would help.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> ........ We eat MEAT. Hell yes were not against meat.
> Hmmmm.... I would only become a Kitsune if I had three square meals fwaiting for me, Id probably have to enter service to Inari if that was to happen though
> 
> Otherwise Id become a regular, and probably good burgular of food.


 
Kitsune can transform into humans anyway, so you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 6, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Kitsune can transform into humans anyway, so you have nothing to worry about.


 
Only after we turn 50. Would you image how much it takes to get to that age as a kitsune?  If I were to become one now, Id be 20 years of age, no human transforming for me.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 6, 2009)

oh whats 30 years or so before returning to the human world?

Whats so great about that anyway? lol.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 6, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> by "feral" mean quadruped... ordinary.. blend in type.
> 
> We have a few foxes around here so its probably possible to survive. Although the rednecks and their shotguns and ATVs may not be all that kind.. and it seems like the territories are taken lol.
> 
> ...


 
I thought you meant feral as in "running around in your birthday suit". Man, I'd love to do that if I had fur covering my body...just run through the woods naked and scare the hell out of people...

And now to think of solutions to the problems you present me.

The whole survival thing....I'd get a .357 and an AK-47, some supplies, some thick clothes, and head up to Alaska and live with all the Eskimoes. Barring that, I'd go and live in some cabin somewhere and post signs promising immediate action in the event that someone was stupid enough to enter my established killzone (unless they followed the one, clearly marked path that allowed me to see them long before they got to my cabin).

Hearing things--I'd just have to get used to it. Besides, my hearing would become more _acute_. That doesn't necessarily mean that things will sound louder.

Shaking extra water off in the shower is a very good idea, and_ then _you use the hair dryer. See? Makes sense that way, huh?


Oh yeah, and by clearly marked, I do not mean "pissed upon". I plan to use metal signs.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 6, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> oh whats 30 years or so before returning to the human world?
> 
> Whats so great about that anyway? lol.


 
Easy, we can mess with people and they dont have a Social Security number to pin it on.... what are the gonna persecute? That perfectly normal looking fox? XD


----------



## Vatz (Sep 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Easy, we can mess with people and they dont have a Social Security number to pin it on.... what are the gonna persecute? That perfectly normal looking fox? XD


 
They wouldn't persecute. They'd just grab a shotgun if they thought that you did it.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 6, 2009)

Vatz said:


> They wouldn't persecute. They'd just grab a shotgun if they thought that you did it.


 
And unlike regular foxes this is where the kitsune-bi (foxfire) comes in 
A fine dose of that and he cant shoot me worht beans 

AKA why I dont have to worry about hunters like you regular foxes do.  Of course, Im not sure that being 20, Id be acessible to that kind of magic..... but still, life as a kitsune would be exceedingly more interesting than a humans.  Its just the things I dont want to give up for it is all.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 6, 2009)

yea.. maybe a kitsune gets stronger with age.. but a normal fox wouldn't exactly be able to fight off a human either.. although biting seems to work pretty well.. depending on how bad you messed with them it may not be enough.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 6, 2009)

A foxes real cards lies in his ability to think more than the hunter 

You never hear of fox attacks unless their rabid right? Normal ones usually try to weave a trail thatll completely confuse the hunter and his implements of hunting.  Thats one of the reasons why I think animals have sentience.  Youd be amazed at how some of them think when In a pinch 

Im not afraid at all that Id lose my intelligence by the transofrmation.  Id just need to be careful for a few years.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 6, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> Whats so great about that anyway? lol.


  Cookies, Bacon, Central Air, and Porn.  Any of 'em good enough incentive?


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't really eat cookies, don't care for bacon, central air would be nice but foxes don't sweat so.. 

porn.. I dunno.. might miss that. 

There'd certainly be a convenience issue with having to work for your meal.. but we do that now in a different way.. and pay for a lot of other things with our jobs.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 6, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> but foxes don't sweat so..


Lies.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 6, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> I don't really eat cookies, don't care for bacon, central air would be nice but foxes don't sweat so..
> 
> porn.. I dunno.. might miss that.
> 
> There'd certainly be a convenience issue with having to work for your meal.. but we do that now in a different way.. and pay for a lot of other things with our jobs.


 

Well, I can still eat cookies and bacon...humanoid body features like opposable thumbs can work wonders...even though a fox cant sweat, a Faukes can, so that might be a problem...then again, if I turned into my fursona I'd just head up North to escape the heat. Porn...I don't really care for porn, so that's okay with me...

And finally when it comes to jobs, I'd just do mercenary work for people... you know: "Settle" disputes, "Accidental" explosions at a rival's oil field, etc.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> And unlike regular foxes this is where the kitsune-bi (foxfire) comes in
> A fine dose of that and he cant shoot me worht beans
> 
> AKA why I dont have to worry about hunters like you regular foxes do. Of course, Im not sure that being 20, Id be acessible to that kind of magic..... but still, life as a kitsune would be exceedingly more interesting than a humans.  Its just the things I dont want to give up for it is all.


 


darkfox118 said:


> yea.. maybe a kitsune gets stronger with age.. but a normal fox wouldn't exactly be able to fight off a human either.. although biting seems to work pretty well.. depending on how bad you messed with them it may not be enough.


 


I already thought of that  My Fursona is an alien soldier that can hit someone with a thrown knife from a half-mile away and is proficient in the use of any modern weapon he comes across. So I doubt that I'd have to worry about hunters.  And let's not forget his ultra-receptive metapsionic mind. Telepathy isn't the only thing a well-trained mind can achieve


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 6, 2009)

lol

yea well I have laser eyes!! lol.

All in all.. I'd still do it.. as long as i could reverse it.. if it were a 1 way street I'd have to talk to people that looked before the lept.


----------



## Kanaju (Sep 6, 2009)

Hell no.

As much as furries are cool and shit, I don't want to be transformed into one. That'd be just weird.

"HEY GUYS I SUDDENLY BECAME A DOLPHIN AM I COOL YET"


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 7, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> lol
> 
> yea well I have laser eyes!! lol.
> 
> All in all.. I'd still do it.. as long as i could reverse it.. if it were a 1 way street I'd have to talk to people that looked before the lept.


 
I would do it, and I wouldn't care about reversing it or not. I would love to never be human again.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

If i could be a werewolf or werecat or at least a mid-form with razorsharp claws and advanced atlethics,strenght,and assassin-like abilities,i would definetly.
Screw 8 to 5 jobs,let's start the slaughter.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 7, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> I would do it, and I wouldn't care about reversing it or not. I would love to never be human again.


 
Ya know.. seems like maybe this wouldn't be so bad afterall.. no more politics, jobs, income etc..

I'd have to actually have the option present itself tho.

ya know I kind of hoped that by the time I got old we could have our consciousness transferred to another body (or like a cyborg or something)... dunno if thtas gonna happen.. but if its possible.. We might actually have this choice one day.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> Ya know.. seems like maybe this wouldn't be so bad afterall.. no more politics, jobs, income etc..
> 
> I'd have to actually have the option present itself tho.
> 
> ya know I kind of hoped that by the time I got old we could have our consciousness transferred to another body (or like a cyborg or something)... dunno if thtas gonna happen.. but if its possible.. We might actually have this choice one day.


 
Look at what we achieved the past few hundred years.
Maybe in 50 years there will be some kind of DNA mutation injection you can get or whatever.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 7, 2009)

yea but unless we come up with a fountain of youth I'll be a darn near 80 year old furry..


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> yea but unless we come up with a fountain of youth I'll be a darn near 80 year old furry..


 
If you watch discovery channel every now and then you'd know they are already working with nanobots and cells that kill the cells that Start the aging process and that lost limbs could grow back in a matter of time.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 8, 2009)

Vatz said:


> I already thought of that  My Fursona is an alien soldier that can hit someone with a thrown knife from a half-mile away and is proficient in the use of any modern weapon he comes across. So I doubt that I'd have to worry about hunters.  And let's not forget his ultra-receptive metapsionic mind. Telepathy isn't the only thing a well-trained mind can achieve


Invincible mary sues ITT


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

à² _à²


----------



## Dogwolfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> If it's entirely my decision what gets thrown into the fucked up human-animal mix, and the government wouldn't try to tear my guts out to study me,
> sure.


What she said.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> If you watch discovery channel every now and then you'd know they are already working with nanobots and cells that kill the cells that Start the aging process and that lost limbs could grow back in a matter of time.


I.... Don't know what to say to this. It's awesome, but also creepy. ._.'


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 8, 2009)

wonder what it could do to grow new limbs.. like.. tails?


----------



## Raul (Sep 8, 2009)

I would say yes to the original question. Because, you know, when the *fictional* persona you have just so happens to be the God of Dreams and Nightmares...you wouldn't really say "no" to that. 

Also, note the big fat *FICTIONAL*. Yeah. Thats right. I _went_ there.

Fo' shizzle.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 8, 2009)

Yknow, one day someones gonna break ethics and actually do this kind of gene crossing right? The technologys there, its just a black ace to really use it.  

This worklds so wicked its gonna happen sometime.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Sep 8, 2009)

yes  i would love to be who i am ^_^


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 8, 2009)

woa.. dragons? Would you breath fire and fly and the whole lot?


----------



## Attaman (Sep 8, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> woa.. dragons? Would you breath fire and fly and the whole lot?



Black Dragon, they have some acid foggy breath I think.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

We won't see gene mutating in our lifetime.  Genes also don't work that way.

Inventing the: T, G, T-Veronica, P, and U-viruses might change that... GET TO IT, SCIENTISTS!!!  :3


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 8, 2009)

ah. 

wow.. we'd live in an interesting world if this could happen!


----------



## Attaman (Sep 8, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Inventing the: T, G, T-Veronica, P, and U-viruses might change that... GET TO IT, SCIENTISTS!!!  :3


 I would take whatever it was Wesker took, but that seems to give you a sudden case of the "God Complex" eight years in.  

T-Veronica would turn me either into the Hulk (Steve), a Cloverfield-Crimsonhead mix (Nosferatu), a bog-regular Zombie (nearly everyone else)... or a giant Zombie Ant Breeder.  No thank you.

T-Virus I'm either a Zombie, or am lucky enough to become a Tyrant.  Considering the odds of having the correct genetic structure to become a Tyrant?  No, thank you.

G-Virus I go insane:  Of all the Virus', it's the only other one implied to be self-aware on its own.  And I don't want to lose my mind to a "Reproduce & Change" entity:  If I wanted that, I'd make myself home to a Lord of Change.

Ur... is slightly less risky than T-Virus.  Slightly.  I'm fine not trying to risk becoming a worm colony like Marcus.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I would take whatever it was Wesker took, but that seems to give you a sudden case of the "God Complex" eight years in.
> 
> T-Veronica would turn me either into the Hulk (Steve), a Cloverfield-Crimsonhead mix (Nosferatu), a bog-regular Zombie (nearly everyone else)... or a giant Zombie Ant Breeder.  No thank you.
> 
> ...




There's always parasites like the las plagas.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 8, 2009)

that kinda strength and power would give me a god complex too..

but you know the whole mutating into a nasty slimy thing.. no thanks. If that risk existed in "furrification" I would not even try it if the chance was good. 

I mean what wa the guys name.. burkin? that was afflicted with the G virus? goes from ordinary blond dude to dog thing with an aliens head and a rather ineffective mouth.. and if you played RE3.. into a slow moving useless blob (or was that nemesis?? been a long time.)

either way.. useless blob of crap.. no thank you lol.

yea but the plagas kind of.. eat your brain and replace you. Thats not exactly a good thing either lol.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I would take whatever it was Wesker took, but that seems to give you a sudden case of the "God Complex" eight years in.
> 
> T-Veronica would turn me either into the Hulk (Steve), a Cloverfield-Crimsonhead mix (Nosferatu), a bog-regular Zombie (nearly everyone else)... or a giant Zombie Ant Breeder.  No thank you.
> 
> ...



Take 'em all at once.  

Rant time...

the CV zombie= T, not T-V.

Tyrant= lots of surgery, not randomness

G: you can actually regain you con.

Marcus had LEECHES!

... now you know.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 8, 2009)

in rebirth T-virus made the uh.. red faced zombies that breathed smoke.. what were they called? 

either way not something I want.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> in rebirth T-virus made the uh.. red faced zombies that breathed smoke.. what were they called?
> 
> either way not something I want.




Crimson Heads. I think they were in the orig.

If Wesker told me to do it, I'd do it. (FAF's Wesker whore)


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 8, 2009)

yea there ya go.. crimson heads. 

If someone wants to volunteer for that they're welcome to it.. but I'll wait for safe furrification lol.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> yea there ya go.. crimson heads.
> 
> If someone wants to volunteer for that they're welcome to it.. but I'll wait for safe furrification lol.




I'm getting hard just _thinking_ about the RE viruses.  I know, I have problems. >////<


----------



## Attaman (Sep 8, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There's always parasites like the las plagas.


  This one is sorta mixed.  We know someone who has been infected by the Parasites can retain some degree of self-control (Leon while taking the pills, the Merchant overall).  Furthermore, those of higher 'ranking' Plagas tend to not only keep (most) of their personality, but are (mostly) immune to mind control as well.  If I could get one of those non-dominating Plagas, I'd be game:  Ability to shrug off 9mm ammunition and get up from a suplex that should have snapped my neck / can make most people's heads explode with their force?  Yes please!  



8-bit said:


> the CV zombie= T, not T-V.


  Resident Evil Umbrella Archives points out Steve's father to be a T-Veronica Zombie.  And the same Archives also point out that without a good 15-year Cryo Freeze (minimum), you're likely to wind up a Zombie no matter what (however, it does seem to be an effective method for anyone that doesn't detract from sanity:  perhaps choose this as a close second seeing as Wesker didn't even feel comfortable engaging T-Veronica in HtH).


> G: you can actually regain you con.


  Degeneration shows this, yes.  It also even further supports that G-Virus is a sentient being.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 8, 2009)

8-bit said:


> I'm getting hard just _thinking_ about the RE viruses.  I know, I have problems. >////<



roflmao. 

I really like the RE series of games but.. maybe not in the same way you do rofl. 

yea but with the plagas you risk becoming el gingate.. it seems like its different from person to person and rather unpredictable.

oh on the topic of T-virus degeneration all I can say is "scott came ugly face so killed him, tasty."


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Resident Evil Umbrella Archives points out Steve's father to be a T-Veronica Zombie.  And the same Archives also point out that without a good 15-year Cryo Freeze (minimum), you're likely to wind up a Zombie no matter what (however, it does seem to be an effective method for anyone that doesn't detract from sanity:  perhaps choose this as a close second seeing as Wesker didn't even feel comfortable engaging T-Veronica in HtH).
> Degeneration shows this, yes.  It also even further supports that G-Virus is a sentient being.



No, he wasn't. yes he was a zombie, but not infected with T-Veronica. If your bitten, then yes.  Injection turns you into a monster. Also, con. is STILL possible with T-V.

Oh, and while Alexia WAS more of a challenge, he STILL pwned her.

YEAH!!  THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!!  REMEMBER WHEN CURTIS SMACKED THE RPG BACK AT THE MARINES!! >/////<  Yep, got a boner from that.





darkfox118 said:


> roflmao.
> 
> I really like the RE series of games but.. maybe not in the same way you do rofl.
> 
> ...





I'm serious about gettin turned on.

No, it depends on the KIND of plagas. Regular= stupid mind slave.  Control plagas= Saddler and such.

Didn't you get chills reading that in RE1? Burrrr!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> either way.. useless blob of crap.. no thank you lol.
> 
> yea but the plagas kind of.. eat your brain and replace you. Thats not exactly a good thing either lol.



They attatch to your spinal chord and take control of you. :V


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> They attatch to your spinal chord and take control of you. :V




Not the Control plagas.  Gen4 controls are the best kind.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 8, 2009)

8-bit said:


> No, he wasn't. yes he was a zombie, but not infected with T-Veronica.





			
				Resident Evil Archives:  Page 146 said:
			
		

> FATHER ZOMBIE
> This creature is the result of a failed experiment to fuse Steve Burnside's father with the T-Veronica virus.  Just like any other zombie, it has very little intelligence and will attack even its own son.


Sounds pretty "uninfected" to me.


> Oh, and while Alexia WAS more of a challenge, he STILL pwned her.


  Actually, Chris did.  Wesker - the guy who in a later jumping-punch is seen to make craters in concrete / steel flooring - makes a running jump-punch that connects directly with her head, and it barely makes her stagger.  Oh yeah, did I mention _her blood is like napalm?_


> YEAH!!  THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!!  REMEMBER WHEN CURTIS SMACKED THE RPG BACK AT THE MARINES!! >/////<


I cannot recall any awesome besides Mikhail v Nemesis.


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> They attatch to your spinal chord and take control of you. :V


Only some they take control of:  Mendez was pretty much intact, and Ramon was already a nutter.  Basically:  If you can get yourself to have a "Noble" Parasite, or a defective one, you're good.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 8, 2009)

It didnt make me shiver, it made me laugh.. a lot.. 

so much so that I've remembered it after like.. 4-5 years lol.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Sounds pretty "uninfected" to me.
> Actually, Chris did.  Wesker - the guy who in a later jumping-punch is seen to make craters in concrete / steel flooring - makes a running jump-punch that connects directly with her head, and it barely makes her stagger.  Oh yeah, did I mention _her blood is like napalm?_
> I cannot recall any awesome besides Mikhail v Nemesis.



Don't remember that in RE:UA Where does it say that? Game or Wiki?

Wesker wasn't looking to destroy her, just get a sample.  Also, the graphics and such of the time did not allow Wesker to do the Vssh! thing he does in RE 5.

Plus, Wesker took: a nasty fall, OD, punched in the face, Uroboros infection(and didn't get assimilated!) AND LAVA!!!

Even though Alexia IS hot, she can't beat that.



...Oh! Not just her blood, but her vomit was, too. Imagine her getting drunk and blowing chunks in your car. :3


----------



## Attaman (Sep 8, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Don't remember that in RE:UA Where does it say that? Game or Wiki?


  You're thinking of this too, right?


> Wesker wasn't looking to destroy her, just get a sample.  Also, the graphics and such of the time did not allow Wesker to do the Vssh! thing he does in RE 5.


  Point still stands that a guy who (in the same game) could punch fist-sized chunks of concrete / steel into the air was barely able to shake up T-Veronica's footing.  Hell, she needed a Laser Gun to be finished.  Only boss that didn't need a rocket in the main RE series.


> ...Oh! Not just her blood, but her vomit was, too. Imagine her getting drunk and blowing chunks in your car. :3


  You act as though I'd let her anywhere near my car.

If all her bodily fluids are that bad, would almost be as bad as using a Xenomorph for a quicky.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 9, 2009)

Attaman said:


> You're thinking of this too, right?



WTF is that?



Attaman said:


> Point still stands that a guy who (in the same game) could punch fist-sized chunks of concrete / steel into the air was barely able to shake up T-Veronica's footing.  Hell, she needed a Laser Gun to be finished.  Only boss that didn't need a rocket in the main RE series.



I thought it was an incendiary RL?



Attaman said:


> You act as though I'd let her anywhere near my car.
> 
> If all her bodily fluids are that bad, would almost be as bad as using a Xenomorph for a quicky.




Never said anything about her vagina being deadly... or her mouth, or smokin hot booty. :3
If she thinks you're worthy, she totally hump you. :3


----------



## Attaman (Sep 9, 2009)

8-bit said:


> WTF is that?


  The Resident Evil / Biohazard Umbrella Archives, a book put out by Capcom & Brady Games that sums up RE0 - RE:CV.  Some of it has been retconned in recent years with RE4, RE5, Umbrella Chronicles, the novels, etc.  


> I thought it was an incendiary RL?


 Nope, something called a Linear Launcher.


> If she thinks you're worthy, she totally hump you. :3


  And then you were a Zombie.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 9, 2009)

Attaman said:


> The Resident Evil / Biohazard Umbrella Archives, a book put out by Capcom & Brady Games that sums up RE0 - RE:CV.  Some of it has been retconned in recent years with RE4, RE5, Umbrella Chronicles, the novels, etc.


Weird, I've never heard of it. Has it been released to the States?




Attaman said:


> Nope, something called a Linear Launcher.



Haven't played it in a while, so could've sworn it was a special kind of RL. The novel depicts it as a bit more dramatic.



Attaman said:


> And then you were a Zombie.



Nope. But it IS the greatest sex of your life. ;3


----------



## Attaman (Sep 9, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Weird, I've never heard of it. Has it been released to the States?


  Yep, picked it up a few years ago.  


> Huh. Well I was kinda young, so...


  Right, all in favor of becoming a being with napalm blood, biological immortality, the durability of a tank, and engaging in some sweet sweet necrophilia with T-Alexia?


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 9, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Yep, picked it up a few years ago.


Epic.




Attaman said:


> Right, all in favor of becoming a being with napalm blood, biological immortality, the durability of a tank, and engaging in some sweet sweet necrophilia with T-Alexia?



Uroboros is a combo of ALL the viruses. So, a little modding to my DNA, and I could EAT Alexia. (In more ways than one :twisted

Also: Alexia, Wesker, Me, Jill(not RE5), Rebecca... There's still room for ONE more. ;3


----------



## Attaman (Sep 9, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Also: Alexia, Wesker, Me, Jill(not RE5), Rebecca... There's still room for ONE more. ;3


  Claire, Lisa, Sherry, Ashley, at least one of them has to be legal by this point.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 9, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Claire, Lisa, Sherry, Ashley, at least one of them has to be legal by this point.



They were all legal except for sherry.

Only if Lisa is 9,001 chained up.

Alexia, Wesker, Me, Jill(not RE5), Rebecca, sherry(grown up), Claire, Ashley. Will you be joining this massive orgy of pure hotness?


----------



## Mentova (Sep 9, 2009)

I like the direction this thread has taken. RE > furry bullshit.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 9, 2009)

and here I thought I was an RE fan.. y'all are make me look like a casual gamer. 

These days I guess I am tho. my 360 is sitting in a spare bedroom unhooked, my gaming PC was found dead, electrocuted to death I assume in my kitchen, and I'm too much of a cheapass to buy a ps3 (and too lazy to hook up a ps2 or GC.) 

oh.. and all I have to say about an RE orgy is "Jill sandwich"


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 9, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> I like the direction this thread has taken. RE > furry bullshit.



Only cause furry has temp. lost all new ideas.



darkfox118 said:


> and here I thought I was an RE fan.. y'all are make me look like a casual gamer.
> 
> These days I guess I am tho. my 360 is sitting in a spare bedroom unhooked, my gaming PC was found dead, electrocuted to death I assume in my kitchen, and I'm too much of a cheapass to buy a ps3 (and too lazy to hook up a ps2 or GC.)
> 
> oh.. and all I have to say about an RE orgy is "Jill sandwich"



Eheh. Yeah, I <3 RE.   


LOLs jibble sandwich.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 9, 2009)

Of course!  Being an android dragon would rock.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah sure why not


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 9, 2009)

wouldn't being a penguin be kind of.. warm everywhere?


----------



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 9, 2009)

Let me say i have all my clothens repalced by fursuits, i wear only fursuits all 1 year long and it's great it feels convertable it feels the real me what is inside comes now outside all my friend parents reactions are great i'm not depressed any more am lauging are happy etc and  i'm quit school because school whas to difficuld for me, i'm now with an agency and they keep me at work as a prefarmace as a prof fursuit entartainer but i di'd act i let see the real me the real Sandra-Kim who is verry happy as a cuddle furry, and the suits i like the most are coyote and lynx, and i orderned a new lyny suit a veuw weeks a go not made of faux fur this time but from real fur

Sandra-Kim


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 9, 2009)

Sandra-Kim said:


> Let me say i have all my clothens repalced by fursuits, i wear only fursuits all 1 year long and it's great it feels convertable it feels the real me what is inside comes now outside all my friend parents reactions are great i'm not depressed any more am lauging are happy etc and  i'm quit school because school whas to difficuld for me, i'm now with an agency and they keep me at work as a prefarmace as a prof fursuit entartainer but i di'd act i let see the real me the real Sandra-Kim who is verry happy as a cuddle furry, and the suits i like the most are coyote and lynx, and i orderned a new lyny suit a veuw weeks a go not made of faux fur this time but from real fur
> 
> Sandra-Kim



You are Swedish, you are forgiven.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 9, 2009)

why not?


----------

